# Your weekly "maintenance" routine



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

How much time do you spend daily/weekly on looking after yourself?

Gym 3 times per week, 1 hr per session
Cycling try to get out at least twice per week - 2 hrs per session
Walking once per week - 1 hr

Then there are all the other things:
Nails - I get a mani and pedi monthly and the other 3 weeks I do my own.
Hair cuts only every 8 weeks or so, I have long hair with a light curl in it so can get away with fewer cuts. Tend to wear it with it's natural curl most days so no real time spent there. 
About once a week i do the full straightening thing so that takes a fair bit of time.

Body lotion once or twice a day.
Make up most of the time.

Then there is the waxing, probably go about once a month for some part of the body or another.

Makes me laugh, when we are going out Mr H has a shower, shave, puts on a suit and he is done in 30 mins, takes me a minimum of an hour to get ready. It would be so much easier being a man


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

In terms of effort, no comparison. 

When evaluating the result, again no comparison. 

No man can withstand the power of:
A mature, playful, fit, attractive woman sheathed in battle garb: hair, nails, hands, clothing that accents the skin she chooses to wear wrapped in a light touch of makeup and a smattering of jewelry. 






Holland said:


> How much time do you spend daily/weekly on looking after yourself?
> 
> Gym 3 times per week, 1 hr per session
> Cycling try to get out at least twice per week - 2 hrs per session
> ...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Swim three (sometimes four) times a week - at least an hour
Walk four or five days (about 45 mins)
Pedi monthly although I do my own manicure
Hair every six to eight weeks
I do my own eyebrows
Body lotion/oil once a day
Wash and blow dry hair every day
Make up on weekdays but only if I'm out on weekends. If no make up then always face cream and lip balm


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Makeup - Every morning
Lotion - Twice a day
Wash/blow dry hair - Every other day unless it's the summer then every day
Exercise (gym or at home) - 4-5 times a week for 35 mins -1 hour
Hair color - About one a month or when the roots start to show
Hair cut - Every 8 weeks
Flat iron - sometimes weekly, sometimes monthly..depends how sleek and straight I want my hair that day
Brows - Maybe every 2 weeks
Manicure/pedicure - once a monthly, I do it myself

I think I'm pretty low maintenance.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Coffee I keep thinking about colouring my hair but TBH can't be bothered with the maintenance. Do you do it to change the colour or BC of greys?
Guessing I have about 5% greys (dark hair). 

Also here it is very expensive to have done at the hair dressers, about $150 compared to DIY at $15


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have mine coloured every 8 weeks partly because I like it darker than its natural colour but also because I do get a bit of grey and I will fight it to the death. 

It is expensive but I would rather forgo other things than DIY - too much of a pain


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Daily: Cleanse, moisturize X 2. Shower X1 . Body lotion X 1. Brush teeth X 3. Apply makeup. Flat iron hair X 1. Exercise 30 minutes (Gravity Strider)

Weekly: Manicure and paint nails. Face pack. De-fuzz.

6 Weekly: Colour hair.

8 Weekly: Haircut.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

That's the other thing Dollystanford I very much like my hair colour, suits me. Just wonder if I could even get a home colour to match perfectly, otherwise there will be regrowth.

WIll they match it exactly at the hair dresser? Have had colours in the past but they were bright reds etc so no need to match colour.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Holland said:


> That's the other thing Dollystanford I very much like my hair colour, suits me. Just wonder if I could even get a home colour to match perfectly, otherwise there will be regrowth.
> 
> WIll they match it exactly at the hair dresser? Have had colours in the past but they were bright reds etc so no need to match colour.


I touch up my own roots about 3 times and then for the fourth time go for professional color with highlights. I can't afford 150 every 6 weeks and it expands the time in between. I get the pro kits with developer and just match my hair color. My daughter's friend is my hairdresser and she helped me choose color etc.
I do own nails every 3 weeks (gel nail tech)
Toes monthly 
Hair trim every 2 months 
Personal um hmm waxing monthly
Eyebrows I do myself 
Make up and hair daily
Straighten hair pretty much daily
And good to go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Elliptical at the gym 3x a week for about a little over an hour depending on how tired I am from my day,my drive,my dogs...
Field walking with 2 large dogs (or three depending on whether I have a foster) 7 days a week for 45min-an hour (this one is weather dependent of course)
lunges,dips,and other random things in the morning before I start work


I don't dye my hair
eyebrows are done every week myself
I floss every night
brush my teeth 3x a day
shower daily
i shave my legs every few days...hair grows insanely fast
the vag gets waxed or shaved as often as necessary
underarms get shaved every other day 
nails are typically without polish but I do my toes and pedicure about once a month at home
I don't do much with my hair,it's naturally wavy so I may straighten it to get a smooth polished look but that's about it
little bit of makeup on work days only or unless I'm going out takes anywhere from 5-10 mins to apply
lotion on my body and face every night
vitamins every day including a calcium chewy thing
sex...as often as possible to keep the blood flowing and to give me that youthful glow  lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

George529 said:


> Really amazing all the things you ladies do to keep looking beautiful.
> 
> My only routine is get out of bed, shower, brush my teeth then rinse and repeat lol.


It amazes me, too. My routine is more like yours, George. Get up, get dressed, brush teeth, brush hair, shower at night.

I color my hair every 2-3 months. No makeup, no jewelry (except wedding ring/engagement ring and family ring). 

MEM11363, your comment "No man can withstand the power of:
A mature, playful, fit, attractive woman sheathed in battle garb: hair, nails, hands, clothing that accents the skin she chooses to wear wrapped in a light touch of makeup and a smattering of jewelry."....I know a few things in that list that I know for a fact would be a turn off for my own husband: jewelry, makeup, painted nails, and hair that requires a lot of work to obtain a certain style. Yea, my husband prefers the simple things over massive effort.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> I know a few things in that list that I know for a fact would be a turn off for my own husband: jewelry, makeup, painted nails, and hair that requires a lot of work to obtain a certain style. Yea, my husband prefers the simple things over massive effort.


My SO is this way too.He's not into jewelry,hair dye,makeup,fancy clothes,etc.His fav time of day is when I wake up with snarled hair and pull on an old tshirt to go make coffee.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um.....I don't?

Nails and toes once a month
Hair every 2 months
Walking 3 times a week.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Holland said:


> Coffee I keep thinking about colouring my hair but TBH can't be bothered with the maintenance. Do you do it to change the colour or BC of greys?
> Guessing I have about 5% greys (dark hair).
> 
> Also here it is very expensive to have done at the hair dressers, about $150 compared to DIY at $15


I do it mostly for some gray hairs. I can't stand to see that. Also, I use the hair color to darken my hair a bit more than my natural color. I do the hair color at home. I've done highlights and color at the salon, but I've figured out how to do it at home. They sell pretty good DIY home coloring kits now.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't see the things I do as a massive effort. It takes only a bit of my time every day. It's something I do FOR ME. The vast majority of things I do on my list probably escape the notice of my husband. If he notices, that's fine, but again, I do it for me and maybe other women.  If I weren't married, I'd still do these things for myself because that's how I like to maintain myself.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I'm maintaining just for myself - not doing it for anyone in particular, I just like to feel nice. It's like housework - do little and soften and it's not too much effort


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Interesting to read what everyone else does...

Me:

Roots once every 3 weeks, I do my own
Wash hair twice a week, irons on it each time
Shave underarms, legs and other bits in shower nearly every day
Salon wax once every 3 weeks for certain hair
Pluck my own eyebrows 
Do my own nails, hands and feet. If not a dazzling color then I like a couple of coats of clear to give them a healthy shine
Shower every day, face wash with the bits in to exfoliate a little, then lashing of moisturizer to the face and body moisturizer all over. Moisturize hands every time I wash them
Rollerskating once/twice a week.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

- Shower/hair daily (hair mid-length so I can't get away with skipping the hair wash/blow dry daily)
- Pedi every 2 weeks (I have this thing about feet)
- I do my own nails - have to be short for my future profession (I'm in school - court reporting)
- Shave underarms EVERY day
- Shave legs every week - my hair doesn't grow on the back at all and light on the front 
- Upper lip wax once per month
- Cut/color hair every six weeks
- Face cream every day/lotion every day after showering
- Cream on feet to keep calluses away

I am 53 this year and have been told I look much younger (late 30s). I do take good care of myself and I am reaping the benefits as I age. Let's hope it doesn't all catch up with me at one time!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

walkingwounded said:


> Interesting to read what everyone else does...
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


I also moisturize my hands several times a day. I can't get them wet and not put lotion on. Hence I have a bottle at work, in the car, and in three rooms at home! An obssession with me. But I do have very soft hands...so that's the benefit.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Maricha,
My best friend is the type who likes the 'full gear'. So I did that list. Me - I like the ivory girl look. 

The Good Wife doesn't do:
- mani/pedi/facials nor
- really expensive hair salons
- she colors her own hair
- so little makeup that I can't really tell
- wedding ring always plus maybe one simple piece of jewelry
- she never paints her nails

------
Being fit and graceful and 'neatly' composed sure goes a long way. 



QUOTE=Maricha75;1571953]It amazes me, too. My routine is more like yours, George. Get up, get dressed, brush teeth, brush hair, shower at night.

I color my hair every 2-3 months. No makeup, no jewelry (except wedding ring/engagement ring and family ring). 

MEM11363, your comment "No man can withstand the power of:
A mature, playful, fit, attractive woman sheathed in battle garb: hair, nails, hands, clothing that accents the skin she chooses to wear wrapped in a light touch of makeup and a smattering of jewelry."....I know a few things in that list that I know for a fact would be a turn off for my own husband: jewelry, makeup, painted nails, and hair that requires a lot of work to obtain a certain style. Yea, my husband prefers the simple things over massive effort. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> I've been doing most of this since I was 13...such a routine now it takes no time at all. Longer than my husband...sometimes.


Me too! I get ready a lot sooner than my husband who probably only showers, shaves, put on deodorant and some cologne. If we have a night out or a party to go to, I can bet money that I'll be ready ahead of him. I have my routine down pat. I can put on my makeup in less than 10 minutes and blowdry/flat iron my hair in another 10 minutes.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> Makeup - Every morning
> Lotion - Twice a day
> Wash/blow dry hair - Every other day unless it's the summer then every day
> Exercise (gym or at home) - 4-5 times a week for 35 mins -1 hour
> ...


Lotion- daily, after shower + some
Wash hair - every other day
Blow dry... what is that? 
Exercise- gym = 2X a week (need more exercise!)
Make Up- once a week or so (usually on date nite)
Shaving- everything = almost daily

DIY= hair color (cover grays about every 3 mos.), nails and toes (as necessary), hair trim (long and straight, ez to DIY), eyebrows (maybe every other week), upper lip... (freakin' genes.... weekly)

*I feel low maintenance, but I like what MEM said. My H brags on me, compliments me, and acts like I am the sexiest woman in town. I could do less.... but THIS is awesome. I make him happy, and he sure does make ME happy!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MEM11363 said:


> Maricha,
> My best friend is the type who likes the 'full gear'. So I did that list. Me - I like the ivory girl look.
> 
> The Good Wife doesn't do:
> ...


When I wore makeup, it was very little. I mean unless someone was right in my face (or I took a close picture), they couldn't tell... everyone, except my husband, that is. It didn't matter if I had a light dusting of powder or a bit of liquid foundation with a tiny bit of blush...he could tell the difference.

I color mine myself, too. I use Revlon ColorSilk (roughly $3 per box). It works. And the color is good for me. Now, I HAD been redhead (burgundy, actually) for about a year. I decided I wanted to go back to blonde. Well, I didn't want to strip the color, so I decided to gradually go bad... went with light brown/dark blonde. Still too dark, so I frosted it. NOW it's closer to what I wanted. Works for me! 

As for mani/pedi/facials... waste of money for me. What's the point when I can just clip my nails and file them myself, clean under them, etc...for only a few cents and a few minutes? And I never paint mine either.

I DID once go to a salon and get a haircut. That was only because my MIL insisted, and she was paying. Otherwise, I prefer even THAT to be done at home.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Gym 3x week (usually elliptical)
pedicure monthly (do myself)
hair color monthly
cut 4x year (it grows slowly - baby fine)
waxing monthly, especially in the summer
baby oil after shower daily
shaving depends on the relationship of the moment LOL (under arms daily regardless)

bare minerals make up, mascara, lip gloss daily - takes 5 minutes
takes me 5 minutes to dry my hair; 10 on a bad day.

I get ready in 30 minutes unless I'm going somewhere that requires more attention to detail.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

*Maricha75 *I do all this for me, always have done, I don't see it as high maintenance just standard daily routines . SO likes the nails so I do them more than I used to but after being ignored for so many years by the ex I enjoy some of the glam being noticed.
Mind you I am not talking about OTT make up or hair do's, my hair is usually worn down it is just time consuming hair to do.

Even the hairdresser gets tired of drying my hair although it's not as thick as it used to be. Have found that using argan oil on it after washing reduces the drying time considerably.

Handcream addict here, I also can't wash my hands without then putting on hand cream. Probably have about 12 different ones around the house and car.

*walkingwounded *i love skating, would like to go weekly but it just doesn't happen.

Thanks for the hair colour tips, may leave it for a bit longer, I seem to change my mind every month or so.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

*Daily:*

Cleanse and moisturize face and neck twice a day
Brush teeth and use mouth wash twice a day

*Weekly/Every other Day:*

Shave pits and legs
DIY mani and pedi
Work out at least three times a week at the gym for no less than thirty minutes. Right now I'm training for some summer time 5k's, and I'm anxious to do better than I did last year. 

Hubs doesn't make much, and I don't currently have a job, so I don't color my hair or get it trimmed much. I only just started cleansing and moisturizing my face again because the store bought crap doesn't work on my skin. I found a new Mary Kay consultant and am gradually building up skin care products. Since I don't go anywhere very often, except the gym and the grocery store and church, I haven't worn makeup in a while.

But tonight is date night, and he's taking me out for the first time in a long time so, after our workout, I am definitely going to be putting on my makeup and doing my hair!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, I kind of feel like a slob LOL

I shower, shave legs and pits. Shampoo and condition hair
Usually don't blowdry, takes too long
Don't exercise, but walk or bike everywhere I go
Wear makeup a few times a week at the most
Get a pedi at the start of summer, or before vacation


Otherwise, I just don't see the point of all the fuss. I look fine without it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Not a lady but getting ready to shave, I shave head and face.....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I bike everyday when I can. I use to run 6 miles a day, but had to quit.

I eat healthy, make healthy foods for the family from scratch. I watch my calories and food intake.

I have my haircut and color when needed all at the salon. I have long hair, so I do not get it cut often. I use nice hair oils, conditioners, and products to keep it looking nice.

I do the daily hygiene, especially my teeth. 

I'm allergic to most lotions, so I use shea butter or vitamin E when needed.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Being blonde is high maintenance. I shampoo and condition every morning. Then put a leave-in conditioner on the ends before blow-drying. Weekly I do an intensive hair mask. My hair grows quickly and the natural color is fighting to come back which means salon-time for color is every 4-5 weeks. Despite this, I still have blonde ambition, so I'll roll with it a while longer before turning back. 

Morning: brush teeth, exfoliate, shave legs, wash and blow dry hair, under-eye serum, moisturizer, full make-up during the week for work. Weekends I only wear make-up if going out. 

Evening: brush and floss teeth, remove makeup, apply under-eye serum and moisturizer again.

Nails are mostly kept natural looking. They grow quickly, so I file them fortnightly, maybe apply clear polish for shine. I try to have an aromatic bath weekly or fortnightly. Eyebrows get waxed monthly. I'd like to start going for regular massages again.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

walkingwounded said:


> Rollerskating once/twice a week.


What fun!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Being blonde is high maintenance. I shampoo and condition every morning. Then put a leave-in conditioner on the ends before blow-drying. Weekly I do an intensive hair mask. My hair grows quickly and the natural color is fighting to come back which means salon-time for color is every 4-5 weeks. Despite this, I still have blonde ambition, so I'll roll with it a while longer before turning back. .


I agree. I have my hair foiled at the salon. I use chi silk infusion and seextend silkening oil on top of the leave in conditioner. My hair is very long, so I need to keep it healthy. 

I'd like to change colors, but both my hair stylist and hubby say they like the blonde.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Daily (work week):
Hair
Shaving - underarms, barefloor, legs
Makeup
Lotion
Biz attire - normally skirt/blouse/hose/heels

Haircolor - about 4 - 6 weeks
Haircut - about every 4 months

Nails - as the mood strikes - about every month or so

Pedicure - every 4 weeks (every two weeks during the summer)

Daily - weekend:

Hair in ponytail
Yoga pants
tank top
flip flops or bare feet
mascara/lip gloss


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> ..........
> 
> Nails are mostly kept natural looking. They grow quickly, so I file them fortnightly, maybe apply clear polish for shine. *I try to have an aromatic bath weekly or fortnightly. Eyebrows get waxed monthly. I'd like to start going for regular massages again.*


Having a regular, long, relaxing bath is something that is going on my list. Had one yesterday and I felt good for hours afterwards, it is amazing how the simplest of things can make you feel good.

Also a regular massage is a great thing to do. There is a training college not too far from me and for $30 I have an hr massage by a third year student.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Shoot - I forgot the eyebrow waxing. I get that done about once every two months. I've got really light body hair so it's mostly just a bit of clean up.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I agree. I have my hair foiled at the salon. I use chi silk infusion and seextend silkening oil on top of the leave in conditioner. My hair is very long, so I need to keep it healthy.
> 
> I'd like to change colors, but both my hair stylist and hubby say they like the blonde.


What color would you change to? Are you naturally blonde?

I have foils too. I'm on the fence about the blonde for me. Hubs prefers brunettes. I'd been thinking about changing my hair color for a while just to change and lighten things up, and he encouraged me to try it. I feel I ought to stick with it a while, now that I've come this far. Maybe I just need to embrace the inner dirty blonde.


----------

